# Get a tuck!!!!



## DiabeticDave (Sep 11, 2009)

Weight loss surgery study announced 27 August 2009 


Researchers today presented data in Paris at the World Congress of the International Federation for the Surgery of Obesity and Metabolic Disorders claiming that people with Type 2 diabetes benefit from weight loss surgery (bariatric surgery).

The study of more than 135,000 people with Type 2 diabetes showed that 86.6 per cent achieved normal or improved blood glucose levels after surgery.  The research also showed that these improvements were maintained two years after surgery.

Zo? Harrison, Care Advisor at Diabetes UK, said: ?There is no cure for Type 2 diabetes, but many ways to manage the condition. Diabetes UK advocates losing weight should always be through diet and physical activity first and foremost.

"For most people, losing weight can be very difficult. For some, as well as a healthy diet and physical activity, additional treatments include weight loss medication and surgery. Although the data presented shows good results from bariatric surgery, it must be remembered that any surgery carries serious risks. 

"Bariatric surgery should only be considered as a last resort if serious attempts to lose weight have been unsuccessful and if the person is obese.

?Bariatric surgery can lead to dramatic weight loss, which in turn may result in a reduction in people taking their Type 2 diabetes medication and even in some people needing no medication at all. 

"This does not mean, however, that Type 2 diabetes has been cured. These people will still need to eat a healthy balanced diet and be physically active to manage their diabetes.?


----------

